# xtremalterations



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

http://www.extremealterations.com/default.php?cPath=30

All i gota say is "Wow"


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah wow, this here caught my eye, and as soon as i make a new machine, this will most likely be what i cool it with...

~BoB~


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2003)

That looks like it would be fun to clean when it gets full of dust......LOL


----------

